# Soft shell



## evin (Oct 18, 2008)

My two little DTS both have soft plastrons the carapace is very hard. I dont know if it was soft the whole time i had them because i didnt fuss with them much the first couple weeks my hands went in thier tub just to soak, feed, and clean but now that they are getting comfy i check on them a few times a day and just noticed it. They do have a UVB bulb and go out atleast everyother day if weather is well and also have cuttlebone to munch on. I am going to start putting calcium on thier food. does anyone have any thoughts or advice?


----------



## egyptiandan (Oct 18, 2008)

I think putting the calcium on their food is the way to go. Everything else your doing is great. 

Danny


----------



## chelonologist (Oct 18, 2008)

The plastrons take a bit longer to harden than do the carapaces. If your tortoises are under 100mm in length, it's normal to have a relatively soft plastron (compared to the carapace). As Dan mentioned, it sounds like you're giving them the care and nutrients they need, and they'll eventually develop harder plastrons.


----------



## evin (Oct 18, 2008)

ok thanks guys i was a bit worried when i discoverd it last night


----------



## Sudhira (Feb 13, 2010)

I took my barely yearling CDT to the vet for soft plastron. Her advice to me was:
Keep him warm, nigh temp not below 75
Keep him well fed, diet ad lib
Keep him under a UVB during day, sunlight when possible
Give him the prescribed liquid calcium every day
Sprinkle the powdered calcium with D3
We will see her in a bout a month to check progress


----------



## Tom (Feb 13, 2010)

Doesn't anybody other than the vet think sunshine is important here? I do.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 13, 2010)

*ME...ME...ME!!! I do!!!*


----------



## dmmj (Feb 13, 2010)

sunshine is bad, it burns.


----------



## Tom (Feb 14, 2010)

dmmj said:


> sunshine is bad, it burns.



You're a dork! Post a pic in the "New what do you look like?" section, so I can see what you look like. 

Your one liners crack me up almost every time.


----------



## TortieGal (Feb 15, 2010)

There's nothing like the real thing! Sunshine is better than any man made light.


----------

